# Kiron 28-210mm



## proberok (Apr 12, 2012)

Just scored this lens off eBay for 14 Bucks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 12, 2012)

proberok said:


> Just scored this lens off eBay for 14 Bucks.



Are you showing us a photo that you took with it? Because it's mostly covered up by text...


----------



## matthewo (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## proberok (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah i wanted to show you all how sharp  text looks on a photo. (sarcasm at its finest). im sure you can still see the photo. Just look a little harder.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 12, 2012)

proberok said:


> im sure you can still see the photo. Just look a little harder.



I can't. And no.


----------



## proberok (Apr 15, 2012)

Fck are you blind?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 15, 2012)

proberok said:


> Fck are you blind?



Are you mentally handicapped?


----------



## ericz83 (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate it when you go to take picture and words just pop out of nowhere!


----------



## proberok (Apr 16, 2012)

You think people could actually use their brains and realize that this was purposefully done. How could you see the beauty if it's covered up? That's the point. And regardless of you seeing big letters, you can still see the detail in the image. Lames.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 16, 2012)

There is some very nice resolution on those letters - no pixelation at all.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 16, 2012)

proberok said:


> You think people could actually use their brains and realize that this was purposefully done. How could you see the beauty if it's covered up? That's the point. And regardless of you seeing big letters, you can still see the detail in the image. Lames.



You think people could actually use their brains and realize that this is a photography forum, not a "huge distracting words in a serif font overlaid on photos" forum. How could you see the photo because it's covered in large text? There's no point. And regardless of other members informing you that what you posted was not really a view-able image, you still haven't posted the original so that people might actually see how "great" this lens is. Lames.


----------



## proberok (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn. and I thought this was the just for fun section. 
Its a great day in New York right now and instead of bickering about a photo, I'll take some more shots with the kiron, stop the madness and put them up so y'all can see it. I'll also give my non professional review.


----------



## proberok (Apr 16, 2012)

No more uploading my beautiful mp3's to the photo site.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice score, Kirons are greatly under appreciated.


----------



## proberok (Apr 16, 2012)

It's cool. Kinda soft on other shots wide open. 14 dollars was a deal though.


----------



## proberok (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Apr 17, 2012)

These are good.  You are right, they are a little soft.


----------

